# Newbie here...any guesses or info for this?



## Fabuloco (Nov 9, 2009)

This is an old bike a picked up at an auction and someone I know is really interested in buying it.  Anyone have an approx value for it.  No markings on it.  Cork handles, wood wheels.   
Thanksfor your time.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 9, 2009)

It looks to be a fixed gear bike.  Is that correct?


----------



## Fixedwheel (Nov 13, 2009)

Really hard to say, and without a badge you may never know. Typical 1900 +/-  mens bike, which are hard to find. Looks great .. nice find! 28" wood wheels or rims are on ebay as are seats, cork grips, etc. Tires are tough...

fixedwheel


----------



## Fixedwheel (Nov 13, 2009)

Really hard to say, and without a badge you may never know. Typical 1900 +/-  mens bike, which are hard to find. Looks great .. nice find! 28" wood wheels or rims are on ebay as are seats, cork grips, etc. Tires are tough...

fixedwheel


----------



## Rus Tea (Nov 14, 2009)

With those upright handle bars, stem,fixed hub and srung seat, it could be an 1890's era machine.  On the down side, no badge and it looks crispy.  Restore it and ride it Sundays in the park!


----------

